# 1998 Chevy 2500 plow truck $1500



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

For sale 
1998 Chevy 2500 plow truck in nearly mint condition. Starts, runs good, drives down the road, pulls a trailer, and plows snow.
Kalamazoo, MI $1500 FIRM cash only


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

New batteries and alternator in the fall
Pads rotors and calipers up front 4 weeks ago 
New master cylinder and booster. Probably can dig up some service records for the last 5 years or so if needed.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Your idea of mint and my idea of mint are worlds apart!:laugh:
Seriously though, that seems like a good price, maybe even low. Should sell pretty quick. Good luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There's a guy named Mike from Kazoo that could use an upgrade...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Your idea of mint and my idea of mint are worlds apart!:laugh:
> Seriously though, that seems like a good price, maybe even low. Should sell pretty quick. Good luck.


C'mon man.. he knows what he gots.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> C'mon man.. he knows what he gots.


A chebby at a good price mane..


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> C'mon man.. he knows what he gots.


Big time "Man Card" with that truck...


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Edit: 
For Sale - western straight blade $1500
Included is a free Chevy 2500 in running and driving condition


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GrassManKzoo said:


> Edit:
> For Sale - "Nearly mint" western straight blade $1500
> Included is a free Chevy 2500 in running and driving condition


Fixed it...


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> Your idea of mint and my idea of mint are worlds apart!:laugh:
> Seriously though, that seems like a good price, maybe even low. Should sell pretty quick. Good luck.


Must smell like mint


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Treeboy said:


> Must smell like mint


I think the little green tree i saw in one of the photos was "new car scent"


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

*Sold!!!*


----------

